# 95 Maxima - Recent Trouble Experience



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a Maxima 95 with 180+K miles on it. I have owned it since 1997 and have virtually no problems with the car. I recently was having some hesitation problems while driving so I thought of changing the spark plugs since it happened couple of years ago and I changed the plugs then the new plugs have about 45K on them so I thought I should change the plugs and see what happens. When I changed the plugs I found one of the ignition coils broken from the top where the boot is attached to the coil itself. I went ahead and got a new ignition coil from Nissan Dealership ($110) and replaced that as well. After changing the plugs and the coil the hesitations persisted and sometimes the car would stall as well. The idle was fine it just hesitated on low speeds and especially when fully warm. By the way I have CEL on for a while but I have been ignoring it since its was not giving me any problems. I looked online and found that I can check CEL codes myself so I pulled the codes and it gave me MAF (MASS AIR FLOW SENSOR) and KS (KNOCK SENSOR) malfunction. I also found in online forums that KS is a ghost code and usually accompanies some other codes. I changed the MAF (EBAY $65) and now the car is running fine no knocking or hesitations. I reset the CEL after changing the MAF.

The CEL is lighted again and now its giving me following 3 codes - 
0304 (KS)
0503 (Front O2 Sensor Right side)
1005 (EGRC Solenoid valve)

I need some advice that should I just change the O2 sensor and see what happens? the other codes like KS are ghost or should I need to change the KS as well. Seems like the KS is not an easy job even though some people have done it without taking out the upper manifolds.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You have 180k+ miles...clean out your EGR, EGRC solenoid, intake plenum and all that good stuff.
You may need to go ahead with replacing the o2 sensor as well, right side being the o2 sensor closest to the firewall side of the engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2008)

Can you please give me some details on how to clean out the EGR components you have mentioned above. I have replaced the O2 sensor and that code is gone I am getting just the EGR and KS codes now.

The car is running OK though.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Buy a Hayne's manual from an auto parts store...

...not trying to blow you off but it is a little more involved than I want to type.


----------



## khooper (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Buy a Hayne's manual from an auto body parts store...
> 
> ...not trying to blow you off but it is a little more involved than I want to type.



yeah! hes have a good point why not try looking it in your auto parts store. if they don't have it , then try asking some advice or help from them for sure have any ideas on it. 

---
Khooper


----------

